# Mid-Mich



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Took my grandson out yesterday,picked up 8 morels, getting a little bigger too. Should be good this weekend, after recent rain.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Took my grandson out yesterday,picked up 8 morels, getting a little bigger too. Should be good this weekend, after recent rain.


Where do you consider mid-michigan? Nothing here in southeast for me, and it looks far behind, but I do know a few people that have found babies


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Montcalm Co. We found our 1st shrooms april 1st, very small. Im sure we could have found more yesterday,if we had more time. I,ll be out tomorrow!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Montcalm Co. We found our 1st shrooms april 1st, very small. Im sure we could have found more yesterday,if we had more time. I,ll be out tomorrow!


Haven't seen you in a while, welcome back! Or did I just miss your posts...?
I did better last week downstate than this weekend, kind of weird but that is just how it goes. Still got two ticks on me though!!! Two times out a week apart, two ticks on meeach time.....this really "sucks" .....pun intended!

Funny video here.....


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Oldgrandman said:


> Haven't seen you in a while, welcome back! Or did I just miss your posts...?
> I did better last week downstate than this weekend, kind of weird but that is just how it goes. Still got two ticks on me though!!! Two times out a week apart, two ticks on meeach time.....this really "sucks" .....pun intended!
> 
> Funny video here.....


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

I,m new to the site, you must be thinking of somebody else. Did make out a couple times this last weekend. Got 60 on Friday, 37 Saturday. Havent seen any ticks yet, thankfully! Im sure we will when we head north, in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The Eyes Have It said:


> I,m new to the site, you must be thinking of somebody else. Did make out a couple times this last weekend. Got 60 on Friday, 37 Saturday. Havent seen any ticks yet, thankfully! Im sure we will when we head north, in a couple of weeks.


Crazy, thought we had a guy with that name from up by Bristol or Marion or Tustin or some such place that had a bait shop on here, welcome aboard though!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> Crazy, thought we had a guy with that name from up by Bristol or Marion or Tustin or some such place that had a bait shop on here, welcome aboard though!


Close OGM - The Eyes Have It is a bait store in Leroy (a nice one I might add) who posted here under the name "theeyes" . I think he mostly hangs on fb now though.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah, I was trying to be clever with that name,refering to my obsession with walleye fishing. Anyhow, for now im obsessed with Morels, They are poppin pretty good now, got 48 last night, in about an hour.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

The Eyes Have It said:


> Yeah, I was trying to be clever with that name,refering to my obsession with walleye fishing. Anyhow, for now im obsessed with Morels, They are poppin pretty good now, got 48 last night, in about an hour.


Your name has walleye and morels both covered .....pretty slick.

A buddy checked out a spot for a few minutes up by Onaway and found eight. He thinks they are just getting started up there.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Close OGM - The Eyes Have It is a bait store in Leroy (a nice one I might add) who posted here under the name "theeyes" . I think he mostly hangs on fb now though.


That's it! I knew I wasn't losing it....well I mean about that, LOL.....THANKS!


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Morels are in full bloom in Central Montcalm Co. ended up with around 150 over the last few trips. Will be heading up to Gaylord area over Mothersday weekend, should be goin strong by then.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Picked up another 82 blacks last night. This area is heavily picked, so they must be poppin pretty good. Nice sized too!


----------

